# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  IP Κλειστό Κύκλωμα Τηλεόρασης

## Thundercats

Καλησπέρα..

Είμαι νέος στην κοινότητα, γράφτηκα μόλις σήμερα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι παρ' ότι δεν ξέρω ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απο Wireless Networks, WiFi κλπ. παρακολουθούσα την κοινότητα εδώ και καιρό.

Ας μπούμε στο..κυρίως θέμα.
Σπίτι μου υπάρχει μία σύνδεση ADSL και Upload που κλειδώνει στα ~970 και θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κλειστό κύκλωμα τηλεόρασης με IP Κάμερες σε εξωτερικό χώρο. Σαν πρώτο παράγοντα, και όμως ναι, δε θα σκεφτώ το οικονομικό. Έχω φτιάξει μία "λίστα" απο υλικά που, με όσα λίγα ξέρω, πιστεύω ότι θα χρειαστώ για την υλοποίηση του κλειστού κυκλώματος τηλεόρασης. Σας παραθέτω τη λίστα, αναλυτικά.


1 Access Point εξωτερικά, σε κάποιο μπαλκόνι,με αποσπώμενη κεραία, που θα επεκτείνει το σήμα του υπάρχοντος (μέσα στο σπίτι) Linksys Router.
4 IP Cameras ενσύρματες μάρκας Linksys, είτε Axis (ανεβαίνουμε επίπεδο τιμής)
4 enclosures (καλύμματα) εξωτερικού χώρου για τις κάμερες
4 Access Points, τα οποία θα τοποθετηθούν μέσα σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί (στεγανό) δίπλα στα enclosures των καμερών και θα μετατρέπουν το ασύρματο σήμα σε ενσύρματο για την κάμερα. 

Να σημειώσω πως: 
1.από θέμα τροφοδοσίας είμαι ΟΚ. (Φρόντισε ο ηλεκτρολόγος γι'αυτό: να υπάρχουν πρίζες στα πιο απίθανα σημεία εξωτερικά περιμετρικά στο σπίτι). 
2.βρήκα ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά 30χ25 (νομίζω) στα 16,90 με ΦΠΑ στον Καυκά ρωτώντας ειδικά για να μπει κάποιο Access Point μέσα.


Από εσάς θα ήθελα, αν γίνεται, να με συμβουλέψετε στα εξής:
 ::  1. Αν είναι σωστό το σκεπτικό μου όσον αφορά την υλοποίηση ή αν κάνω κάποιο σημαντικό λάθος
 ::  2. Να μου πείτε, αν είναι οφέλιμο, το Access Point το αρχικό που επεκτείνει το σήμα να είναι ακριβότερο-καλύτερο από αυτά των καμερών
 ::  3. Αν θα ήταν χρήσιμο τα APs των καμερών να έχουν αποσπώμενη κεραία και να βάλω κάποια εξωτερική κεραία έξω από το ηλ. κουτί για καλύτερο σήμα.

Στο διάστημα θα μου έρθουν και άλλες απορίες συζητώντας, μαζί σας, το θέμα διεξοδικότερα έτσι ώστε να καταφέρω να το υλοποιήσω κάπως το σενάριο.

ΥΓ: Οι κάμερες δε με ενδιαφέρει προς το παρόν να καταγράφουν, απλώς να μπορώ να τις βλεπω απομακρυσμένα.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Χρόνια Πολλάααααααα!

----------


## θανάσης

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή Ανάσταση

----------


## denlinux

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ
1)To σκεπτικο σου ειναι σωστο ,με την μονη παρατηρηση οτι:
Γιατι να αγορασεις ip καμερες(ενσυρματες με utp) οι οποιες θα συνδεονται με τα access points για να πετυχεις ασυρματη
ζευξη ενω μπορεις να παρεις απευθειας wireless ip καμερες που παιζουν σε πρωτοκολλο .g και να τις συνδεσεις με το κεντρικο access point που χρησιμευει για την επεκταση του Linksys που εχεις μεσα στο σπιτι.

2)Στην περιπτωση την δικια σου με το να παρεις ακριβοτερο ΑΡ δεν θα καταλαβεις τιποτα αφου αυτο που θες να κανεις ειναι σχετικα απλο και γινεται με μετρια ΑΡ



3)Αν βαλεις ΑΡ και οχι Wireless ip καμερες η εξωτερικη κεραια στο ΑΡ θα σου χρησιμευσει στον να βαλεις την καμερα πιο μακρια ,δηλαδη να μεταφερεις την εικονα μεσω του link σε μεγαλυτερη αποσταση.
Οσο αφορα για το αν θα εχει καλυτερο σημα,αυτο δεν εξαρταται μονο απο την εξωτερικη κεραια.Αν υπαρχει ελευθευρο οπτικο πεδιο εντος 100 μ δεν θα χρειαστει να αλλαξεις την κεραια απο το ΑΡ σου.Αν θες να στειλεις το σημα απο την καμερα στις τερματικες συσκευες και η αποσταση ειναι καμια 500αρια μετρα ,καλο θα ηταν να εβαζες μια εξωτερικη κεραια.

προσπαθησα να στο εξηγησω οσο πιο απλα γινεται

----------


## Thundercats

Χριστός Ανέστη  ::  

Την περίπτωση με τις εξωτειρκές ασύρματες κάρτες την απορρίπτω διότι έψαξα εξωτερικό και Ελλάδα και δε βρήκα θήκη που να μπορεί να πάρει την κεραία  ::   ::  Η μόνη περίπτωση είναι να κάνω "πατέντα" και εκεί που περνάνε τα καλώδια στο κάλυμμα της κάμερας τη μία τρύπα να την τρυπήσω και να βάλω camera με εξωτερική κεραία  ::  Γι' αυτό και η σκέψη με την ενσύρματη κάμερα.

Θα τα ξαναπούμε για να ρωτήσω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

Χρόνια Πολλά  :: 


EDIT:Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι που είναι γελοίο αλλά:
Θα μπορούσα σε ένα AP να βάλω ένα 5άρι (π.χ.) switch και να βγάλω από 'κει 5 ενσύρματες κάμερες με άλλη IP ή αυτό δεν είναι δυνατό;

----------


## commando

Free your mind

----------


## GJP

Αν δεν παρεις μια καρτα dvr για pc η ενα stand alone dvr( με δυνατοτητα να παρει και σκληρο δισκο για να εχεις δυνατοτητα εγγραφης αργοτερα)
πρωτον θα εχεις μεγαλο traffic που θα σου γονατιζει την adsl σου και δευτερο και σημαντικοτερο δεν θα εχεις δυνατοτητα διαχειρισης των καμερων σου.
Παρε εγχρωμες ενσυρματες καμερες day night με υπερυθρα led τυπου dome με δυνατοτητα εξωτερικης τοποθετησης(ξεχνας κουτια κλπ κλπ) και αισθητηρα sony (εικονα εφαμιλη με ακριβη ip camera σαν την αχιs)με τιμη γυρω στα 50 με 60 ευρω

----------


## StarGazer

> Παρε εγχρωμες ενσυρματες καμερες day night με υπερυθρα led τυπου dome με δυνατοτητα εξωτερικης τοποθετησης(ξεχνας κουτια κλπ κλπ) και αισθητηρα sony (εικονα εφαμιλη με ακριβη ip camera σαν την αχιs)με τιμη γυρω στα 50 με 60 ευρω


Κάποια συγκεκριμένη πρόταση/URL ?

----------


## darengr

καλησπέρα, 
Η δική μου συμβουλή είναι η εξής: 
πρέπει πρώτα να σκεφθείς/ορίσεις τον τρόπο που θα βλέπεις, εννοώντας το πόσο near-live θέλεις να είναι η εικόνα από κάθε κάμερα. 
Θέλεις πχ να βλέπεις 1 καρέ το δευτερόλεπτο, θέλεις περισσότερο; αυτό θα σου καθορίσει το εύρος, είτε πας με τη λύση του dvr, είτε με μεμονομένες Ip cams (που κι αυτές πιθανά καταλήγουν σε κάποιο server, Που θα σου τις βγάζει στο inet/awmn net). 
θέλεις να τις βλέπεις όλες μαζί παράλληλα, ή και μία/μία είναι ικανοποιητική η εικόνα;
Υπολόγισε πως για 640χ480 ανάλυση και 1 καρέ/sec, μπορεί να θέλεις streaming bandwidth κάπου 50-250 kbits/sec.
Μπορεί βέβαια αυτή η ανάλυση να είναι μεγάλη για τις ανάγκες σου.
αν δεν σκοπεύεις να καταγράφεις τις εικόνες, τότε σκέψου και μία/δύο ip cams με δυνατότητα (απομακρυσμένης) περιστροφής σχεδόν 360 μοιρών. Σχεδόν όλες ελέγχονται πλέον είτε από internet browser, είτε από το δικό τους πρόγραμμα, που συνδέεται με κάποιο http server, που παρέχει το καταγραφικό pc ή dedicated machine, παράλληλα με το πρόγραμμα καταγραφής/motion detection/emailing/ftp και τελειωμό δεν έχει. Βέβαια, αν μπορείς να τις καταγράφεις, γιατί να μην το κάνεις;
Προσωπικά προτιμώ τις ip για παρακολούθηση κατά βούληση (σε στεγανά σημεία), και τις αναλογικές για έξω και μόνιμη καταγραφή με Motion detection, για μείωση του χώρου του δίσκου.
χωρίς να κάνω διαφήμιση (νομίζω κι άλλοι παραθέτουν πολλά url/links), ρίξε μια ματιά στο e-shop. Εγώ έχω πάρει αρκετές levelone ip cameras και επίσης και οι αναλογικές που σου είπε και ο gjp με sony / sharp αισθητήρα και night leds, παίζουν σφαίρα. 
ένα άλλο κόλπο που εφαρμόζω εγώ συχνά, είναι η καλωδίωση των αναλογικών να γίνεται με utp, αντί για rg+τροφοδοσία που είναι πολύ πιο φτηνό, και από ένα μόνο utp μπορείς να περάσεις άνετα 4 κάμερες + το ρεύμα τους. 
μεγάλη σημασία παίζουν και τα χιλιοστά του φακού κάθε κάμερας, δηλαδή πόσο κοντινή/μακρινή εικόνα δίνει.
Μπορείς ακόμη να δεις την πιο οικονομική IP cam της levelone (χωρίς δυνατότητα περιστροφής) σε χρήση στο http://10.71.142.81:65080/, με user/pass=awmn/awmn.
ελπίζω να βοήθησα λίγο  ::  
επίσης για αγορές εκτός ελλάδας, αν μπαίνεις στον κόπο, οι τιμές στις ip cams είναι - (20-30%).
@gjp: ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία ως client  ::   ::   ::  θα τα πούμε!

----------


## GJP

> καλησπέρα, 
> 
> @gjp: ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία ως client    θα τα πούμε!


Δεν κανει τιποτα

----------


## racer

Εγώ θα σου έλεγα ότι αφού έχεις ρεύμα παντού, άρα έχεις και ηλεκτρολογικά λουκια παντού και άρα σκέψου την λύση του να περάσεις UTP καλώδια μέσα στα λουκια και να τα μαζέψεις όλα μαζί κάπου ενσύρματα.

Πολύ χαμηλότερο κόστος και σίγουρα ανώτερη ποιότητα χωρίς πολύ παίδεμα.

Επίσης διάβασε αυτό το thread αν δεν το έχεις ήδη διαβάσει: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=39216

----------


## GJP

> Εγώ θα σου έλεγα ότι αφού έχεις ρεύμα παντού, άρα έχεις και ηλεκτρολογικά λουκια παντού και άρα σκέψου την λύση του να περάσεις UTP καλώδια μέσα στα λουκια και να τα μαζέψεις όλα μαζί κάπου ενσύρματα.
> 
> Πολύ χαμηλότερο κόστος και σίγουρα ανώτερη ποιότητα χωρίς πολύ παίδεμα.
> 
> Επίσης διάβασε αυτό το thread αν δεν το έχεις ήδη διαβάσει: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=39216


Αν δεν χρησιμοποισεις καλωδιο rg59 και βαλεις utp καλωδιο θα χρειαστεις μετα τα 30 -40 μετρα καλωδιο τα λεγομενα baluns (προσαρμογεας συνθετης ωμικης αντιστασης)

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41998

----------


## RpMz

@ darengr: Σε ωραία τοποθεσία έχεις βάλει την IP-Cam!!

Την έχεις βάλει και σε κάποιο κουτάκι??

@ GJP: Του έχεις οργανώσει εκει κάτω!!!

----------


## papashark

> Αν δεν παρεις μια καρτα dvr για pc η ενα stand alone dvr( με δυνατοτητα να παρει και σκληρο δισκο για να εχεις δυνατοτητα εγγραφης αργοτερα)
> πρωτον θα εχεις μεγαλο traffic που θα σου γονατιζει την adsl σου και δευτερο και σημαντικοτερο δεν θα εχεις δυνατοτητα διαχειρισης των καμερων σου.
> Παρε εγχρωμες ενσυρματες καμερες day night με υπερυθρα led τυπου dome με δυνατοτητα εξωτερικης τοποθετησης(ξεχνας κουτια κλπ κλπ) και αισθητηρα sony (εικονα εφαμιλη με ακριβη ip camera σαν την αχιs)με τιμη γυρω στα 50 με 60 ευρω



++++ GJP

Αυτό που λέει ο GJP είναι το ποιο σωστό.

Αφού δεν έχεις πρόβλημα κόστους, βάλε τον ηλεκτρολόγο να περάσει ένα κανάλι και να βάλεις μέσα καλώδια για απλές κάμερες (ουτε καν με balun), και βάλε ένα καλό dvr που υποστηρίζει και H264.

Aν θες να streamάρεις τις ΙΡ κάμερες τότε τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα, τρώνε πολύ Bandwidth, και θα χρειαστείς PC που θα streamάρει με δυνατή συμπίεση.

Οι ΙΡ κάμερες είναι καλές σε τεράστιες εγκαταστάσεις όπου το μήκος του καλωδίου είναι σημαντικό, καθώς και όταν έχεις πολλές (>15) κάμερες, ή έχεις σε απομακρυσμένα σημεία.




> αν δεν σκοπεύεις να καταγράφεις τις εικόνες, τότε σκέψου και μία/δύο ip cams με δυνατότητα (απομακρυσμένης) περιστροφής σχεδόν 360 μοιρών. Σχεδόν όλες ελέγχονται πλέον είτε από internet browser, είτε από το δικό τους πρόγραμμα, που συνδέεται με κάποιο http server, που παρέχει το καταγραφικό pc ή dedicated machine, παράλληλα με το πρόγραμμα καταγραφής/motion detection/emailing/ftp και τελειωμό δεν έχει. Βέβαια, αν μπορείς να τις καταγράφεις, γιατί να μην το κάνεις;
> Προσωπικά προτιμώ τις ip για παρακολούθηση κατά βούληση (σε στεγανά σημεία), και τις αναλογικές για έξω και μόνιμη καταγραφή με Motion detection, για μείωση του χώρου του δίσκου.
> χωρίς να κάνω διαφήμιση (νομίζω κι άλλοι παραθέτουν πολλά url/links), ρίξε μια ματιά στο e-shop. Εγώ έχω πάρει αρκετές levelone ip cameras και επίσης και οι αναλογικές που σου είπε και ο gjp με sony / sharp αισθητήρα και night leds, παίζουν σφαίρα.


Οι περιστρεφόμενες ΙΡ κάμερες είναι ακριβούτσικες (οι περισσότερες παίζουν στο χιλιάρικο και βάλε),, εγώ θα προτιμούσα να βάλω 3 αναλογικές και μεγαλύτερο dvr, παρά 1 περιστρεφόμενη.

Ακόμα μιας που ο φίλος παραπάνω είπε για levelone, απέφυγε τις περιστρεφόμενες levelone, πολυ μάπα, πάρα πολύ μαπα.... Πατάς κουμπί στο web interface και ανάβεις τσιγάρο μέχρι να κάνει κάτι η κάμερα....

----------


## denlinux

Ξεχνα τις ip καμερες.Παρε ενα 8αρι dvr στην περιπτωση σου το1304Ν της AVcam ειναι φοβερο.
Bαλε PIR καμερες (παλι της AVcam κοστος 140-180 ευρω η καθε μια)
Ισως σε μερικα σημεια να χρειαστει καμερα με αποσπωμενο φακο,πχ αν ο χωρος που σε ενδιαφερει να παρακολουθησεις ειναι απομακρυσμενος (τοτε θα χρειαστεις,καμερα,φακο 4-8mm,housing ,βαση housing.
Παρε καλωδιο το οποιο εχει εικονα και τροφοδοσια μαζι ή εικονα-ηχο-τροφοδοσια.

Κατεληξε ολες τις τροφοδοσιες των καμερων σε ενα τροφοδοτικο 7Α με ups μαζι

Το καταγραφικο αυτο που ανεφερα παραπανω ειναι δικτυακο.Πετα το καταγραφικο σου στο router,ρυθμισε ΝΑΤ κτλ,και θα εχεις εικονα εντος και εκτος δικτυου.

----------


## Thundercats

Καλησπέρα!

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, πολύ, για τις απαντήσεις. Ήσασταν κατατοπιστικότατοι.

Κατ'αρχήν τα λεφτά είναι φυσικά πρόβλημα, απλώς το ποστ το πρώτο ήταν για να δω τι λύσεις υπάρχουν. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το IP CCTV το έφερα ως μία παράμετρο γιατί το σπίτι είναι 1. εξοχικό, 2. χωρίς συναγερμό και εκλάπησε πριν 2 μήνες (δικό μου είναι το εξοχικό..δεν είναι 3ου προσώπου)

Θα προσπαθήσω να δώσω κάποια στοιχεία του σπιτιού και γενικότερα, σαν παράθεση σε αυτά που μου προτείνατε:

 ::  Το σπίτι είναι ημι-πέτρινο, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν μέσα-έξω στο σπίτι σωλήνες, απ' όπου περνάνε καλώδια. Τα καλώδια (φώτα-ρεύμα-τηλ.) είναι μέσα στους αρμούς περασμένα χωρίς να μπορώ να παρέμβω εύκολα πχ. με σωλήνες.
Το σπίτι δεν είχε εγκατάσταση δομημένης καλωδίωσης δικτύου και έτσι έχω βάλει εδώ και +2 χρόνια ασύρματο Internet.

 ::   ::  Δεν έχει γίνει κάποια συγκεκριμμένη μελέτη από επαγγελματία, απλώς μετά από ψάξιμο δικό μου και φίλου σχετικού με Alarm-CCTV καταλήξαμε για τη θέση των 5 (τελικά) καμερών, με τρόπο, που να υπάρχει περιμετρική παρακολούθηση μεγάλης απόστασης. Όταν είπα το ότι δεν έχω πρόβλημα για το ρεύμα το είπα με το σκεπτικό, του ότι και στις 5 θέσεις υπάρχει κοντά ηλεκτρικό καλώδιο. (3 κάμερες κοντά σε εξ. φωτιστικά άρα λογικά μπορώ να πάρω από 'κει με "διακλάδωση" ρεύμα και οι άλλες 2 κάμερες στο στύλο του κουτιού μου με τα ρολόγια καλώδια κλπ. έξω στο δρόμο και θα πέρνουν ρεύμα απ' ευθείας από καλώδιο ρολογιού)

Οι κάμερες δεν είναι ακριβώς περιμετρικά τοποθετημένες (στο μυαλό μου). Πχ από την κοντινότερη κάμερα του σπιτιού μέχρι την κάμερα στο κουτί στο δρόμο είναι περίπου 100 μέτρα ανοιχτή απόσταση με οπτική επαφή. Έτσι, θα ήταν δύσκολο να προβώ σε ενσύρματη λύση. Ιδίως το κανάλι, σε πέτρινο τοίχο, ούτε που να το σκέφτομαι. Ασύρματες κάμερες δεν έχω βρει καλές-ποιοτικές. Οπότε, νομίζω, ότι πάλι καταλήγω σε IP.

Φυσικά, η παρακολούθηση απομακρυσμένα είναι απαραίτητη και η καταγραφή πιθανώς, όταν υπάρξει κίνηση.

Συγγνώμη αν σας μπέρδεψα, απλώς είμαι αναστατωμένος και σε, ολίγη, απόγνωση αφού μας κλέψαν πρόσφατα.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ,
σπέεερα

----------


## denlinux

αυτα λεγονται απο την αρχη....  ::

----------


## GJP

> Ασύρματες κάμερες δεν έχω βρει καλές-ποιοτικές. Οπότε, νομίζω, ότι πάλι καταλήγω σε IP.


Καλες ασυρματες καμερες δεν θα βρεις αυτο που θα βρεις ειναι ασυρματος πομποδεκτης καλης ποιοτητας αλλα δεν θες να ακουσεις τιμη.Βαλε ενα συστημα συναγερμου οι καμερες δεν θα κανουν τιποτα ,βαζει ο αλλος μια κουκουλα και το cctv σου ειναι αχρηστο,ασε που και κουκουλα να μην βαλει αν δεν τους ξερεις τι θα κανεις θα παρεις το video θα το πας στην αστυνομια και θα τους ρωτας μηπως τους ξερουν?

----------


## denlinux

I like you....GJP

----------


## denlinux

ΑΑΑΑΑ και χωρις κουκουλα να μπουνε .....
Τους ειναι δυσκολο μαζι με τα αλλα πραγματα που βουτανε να παρουν και το καταγραφικο......

και να μεινεις χωρις στοιχεια

----------


## papashark

κάμερες για ασφάλεια σε εξοχικό, είναι σαν να λες "έχω κάτι πολύτιμο μέσα, ελάτε να το πάρετε"....

Βάλε συναγερμό, συνδεδεμένο με κινητό ή με κέντρο λήψης σημάτων, για να πέρνεις την αστυνομία.

----------


## Thundercats

Καλησπέρα  ::  

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Επιμένω όμως στις κάμερες αφού το πρόβλημα με το συναγερμό είναι η -μη- ύπαρξης καλωδίωσης συναγερμού και το πρόβλημα με τους πέτρινους τοίχους, αφού θα μπορούσα να περάσω καλώδιο περιμετρικά με σιλικόνη+βάψιμο και να μη φαίνεται τίποτα. 

Έχω βρει λύσεις -κατά 90%*- ασύρματου συναγερμού της κορυφαίας εταιρίας, Paradox. Εκεί όμως το κόστος, σύμφωνα με τις ελαχιστες ανάγκες μου, αρχίζει από 2.000€ + και απαιτεί αρκετή δουλειά. 
* 90% αφού η σειρήνα πρέπει να είναι ενσύρματη, άρα πρέπει να την έχω δίπλα στον πίνακα κοντά σε κάποιο ψηλό σημείο του σπιτιού.

Οι κάμερες, πιστεύω, ότι επειδή εδώ δεν υπάρχουν "έμπειροι" κλέφτες παρά μόνο αλλοδαποί κλπ. είναι καλή λύση απλά και μόνο για εκφοβισμό. _Φυσικά η λύση του συναγερμού είναι καλύτερη_, απλώς πιστεύω ότι για τώρα καλές είναι οι κάμερες. Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα των καμερών, κατέληξα στο:
-Το υπάρχον ΚΑΛΟ router
-2 κάμερες IP ενσύρματες με Housing και καλώδιο που δεν πολυφαίνεται αφού θα το κάνω "υπόγειο" κατά 30εκ.(σε χώμα ~40μέτρα-UTP και μετά υπέργειο σε μπαλκόνι που δεν επισκέπτεται για ~5 μέτρα)
-3 κάμερες IP ασύρματες με Housing, ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί με μέσα Access Point. Επειδή έχω μελετήσει τη θέση των καμερών οι 2 θα είναι στο στύλο του κουτιού του εξωτερικού ΔΕΗ-ΟΤΕ, οπότε μπορώ να πάρω 1 Access Point και μετά να μοιράσω με SWITCH ενσύρματα από το ίδιο στεγανό κουτί (γίνεται. ... δε γίνεται ::  Η άλλη μία κάμερα θα έχει δικό της Access Point αφού είναι σε άλλο μέρος.

Ευχαριστώ που συνεχίζετε να ανταποκρίνεστε  :: 

Χαιρετώ - Καληνύχτα

----------


## ALTAiR

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον racer για συρματάκι παντού, 
καλύτερη ποιότητα, πιο λίγα λεφτά, πιο αξιόπιστο, λιγότερη ακτινοβολία, 

γιατί ο Τζακ μπάουερ και η Χλόη θα μπορούσανε μέσω εξειδικευμένου προγράμματος και υψηλής ποιότητας δορυφορική σύνδεση σε αποομακρυσμένο ανεξαρτητο ασφαλές δίκτυο με υπερυπολογιστή τσέπης ΜΚΡ-23_Gen3 να συνδεθούνε στο όποιο Ap σου μέσω προσαρμόσμένης vpn σύνδεσης και 256-bit κρυπτογράφησης μήκους 64 χαρακτήρων και να σου υποκλέψουνε εικόνα από τις κάμερες...  ::  

Θα συμφωνήσω επίσης με Papashark

Η λύση που εγώ θα προτιμούσα είναι:

1. Συναγερμός και αυτοκολλητάκι ο χώρος φυλάσσεται από την τάδε εταιρεία.
2. Ip camera εσωτερική με κάποιο προγραμματάκι σε κάποιο pc έστω και απομακρυσμένα όπως το Gotcha που με το που αντιληφθεί κίνηση αρχίζει την καταγραφή video στο σκληρό
3. Ο συναγερμός με ένα κινητό (όπως είπε ο Papashark) ή κάποιο premicell ή σταθερής γραμμής ΟΤΕ να καλεί εσένα και όποιον άλλον όπως την αστυνομία πχ

Έτσι
1. δεν δίνεις στόχο (όπως είπε ο Papashark)
2. Έχεις άμεση ενημέρωση για τυχόν συμβάντα
3. Περαν της εικόνας αν προλάβεις να συνδεθείς έχεις και ντοκουμέντα στο σκληρό.

Μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις 2 εξωτερικές σειρήνες και μία εσωτερική(panic)

Επίσης είναι πιο απλή, πιο σίγουρη και σαφώς πιο οικονομική λύση

----------


## Thundercats

> Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον racer για συρματάκι παντού, 
> καλύτερη ποιότητα, πιο λίγα λεφτά, πιο αξιόπιστο, λιγότερη ακτινοβολία.


Να επαναλάβω, ότι το σπίτι έχει πέτρινους τοίχους, δεν έχει σωλήνες-λούκια καλωδίων. Όλα τα καλώδια είναι με τσιμεντάκι μέσα στους αρμούς. Δηλαδή για cable έτσι ούτε συζήτηση. Σοβατεπί δεν υπάρχει, οπότε καλώδιο για συναγερμό > kaputt. Καταλήγω πάλι σε ασύρματο είτε συναγερμό-είτε κάμερα. Το ξέρω ότι έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα-πιο λίγα λεφτά και σαφώς λιγότερη ακτινοβολία το ενσύρματο, αλλα αφού έγινε αστοχία εγκατάστασης τι να κάνω; Όσο για την ακτινοβολία συναγερμού σε σύγκριση με Camera+AP είναι σαφώς λιγότερη αφού ο συναγερμός έχει ~20 συσκευές(14 παγίδες + 4 ρανταρ + ασύρματο keyboard + εσ. σειρήνα) που επικοινωνούν ασύρματα μέσα στο σπίτι (120τ.μ.), σε σχέση με τις κάμερες που είναι 5 και σε ανοιχτό - πολύ - χώρο.




> γιατί ο Τζακ μπάουερ και η Χλόη θα μπορούσανε μέσω εξειδικευμένου προγράμματος και υψηλής ποιότητας δορυφορική σύνδεση σε αποομακρυσμένο ανεξαρτητο ασφαλές δίκτυο με υπερυπολογιστή τσέπης ΜΚΡ-23_Gen3 να συνδεθούνε στο όποιο Ap σου μέσω προσαρμόσμένης vpn σύνδεσης και 256-bit κρυπτογράφησης μήκους 64 χαρακτήρων και να σου υποκλέψουνε εικόνα από τις κάμερες...


 Νταξ, λολ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ΑΑΑΑχαχαχα




> Θα συμφωνήσω επίσης με Papashark


Αν μπορούσα, από άποψη καλωδιώσεων, θα συμφωνούσα και 'γω απόλυτα

Η λύση που εγώ θα προτιμούσα είναι:




> 1. Συναγερμός και αυτοκολλητάκι ο χώρος φυλάσσεται από την τάδε εταιρεία.
> 2. Ip camera εσωτερική με κάποιο προγραμματάκι σε κάποιο pc έστω και απομακρυσμένα όπως το Gotcha που με το που αντιληφθεί κίνηση αρχίζει την καταγραφή video στο σκληρό
> 3. Ο συναγερμός με ένα κινητό (όπως είπε ο Papashark) ή κάποιο premicell ή σταθερής γραμμής ΟΤΕ να καλεί εσένα και όποιον άλλον όπως την αστυνομία πχ


1. Συναγερμός _επαναλαμβάνω_ μόνο ασύρματος της Paradox, Ademco (μόνο από εταιρία Security με δικό τους installation. Καμία εταιρία δε μου το δίνει να κάνω εγκατάσταση εγώ) ή της Sigma (δεν κάνω διαφήμιση. Απλώς είναι οι μόνες εταιρίες που έχω δει με ασύρματα συστήματα εκτός των κινέζικων) P.S. Έχω "εμπειρία" από συναγερμούς αφού στο -κυρίως- σπίτι έχω βάλει συναγερμό ενσύρματο, αφού είχε καλωδίωση, μόνος μου. Τον προγραμμάτισα κλπ. 
Εννοείται, καρτελίτσες αυτοκόλλητες σε 10 διαφορετικά σημεία, είτε της εταιρίας με το Κ.Λ.Σ. (αν βάλω) είτε δικά μου (ναι τρομάρα μου  ::  , σα χόμπυ κάνω το γραφίστα  ::  )
2. IP καμερούλα εσωτερική ασύρματη, είναι το ευκολότερο, σαν επιπρόσθετο του συναγερμού.
3. Γραμμή ΟΤΕ υπάρχει  ::  Και μάλιστα έρχεται υπόγεια από εκεί που είναι το κουτί. Και εκεί που είναι το κουτί δύσκολα διακρίνεται το καλώδιο για κόψιμο. Έτσι, δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για GSM.




> Έτσι
> 1. δεν δίνεις στόχο (όπως είπε ο Papashark)
> 2. Έχεις άμεση ενημέρωση για τυχόν συμβάντα
> 3. Περαν της εικόνας αν προλάβεις να συνδεθείς έχεις και ντοκουμέντα στο σκληρό.


1. Για το επίπεδο των "ληστών" εδώ, πιστεύω ότι οι κάμερες λειτουργούν ως στοιχείο εκφοβισμού.
2. Ιδίως, αν βάλω το IP Module που δίνουν κάποια Panel συναγερμών, θα έχω μέσω ADSL Program απομακρυσμένα δυνατότητα να ανοίγω/κλείνω ζώνες. Να ελέγχω τι κάνει η κάθε ζώνη. Να δω αν κόπηκε το ρεύμα κλπ. με ένα UPSάκι στο Router.
3. Ναι. Μάλιστα το καταγραφικό θα είναι σε κάτι σαν ντουλάπα, οπότε δε θα φαίνεται και εύκολα.




> Μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις 2 εξωτερικές σειρήνες και μία εσωτερική(panic)


Το σπίτι είναι 2όροφο οπότε: 2 + 2 σειρήνες. Δύο εσωτερικές σε κάθε όροφο και 2 εξωτερικές, μία από τη μία πλευρά και μία από την άλλη. Μάλιστα η σειρήνα στην "Ευδιάκριτη" πλευρά μπορεί να είναι dummy με ένα tamper, δηλαδή και να την καταστρέψουν δε θα χαλάσει τίποτα αφού είναι ψεύτικη, αλλά μόνο και μόνο με το σπάσιμο ή την αποκόλληση, χάρη στο tamper θα αρχίσουν οι υπόλοιπες 3 σειρήνες και θα ειδοποιηθώ. 


Επίσης είναι πιο απλή, πιο σίγουρη και σαφώς πιο οικονομική λύση[/quote]

Σόρρυ για τις πολλές παραθέσεις.
Δεν έχω καταλήξει. Ωστόσο τώρα με παροτρύνετε αρκετά να ψάξω ασύρματα συστηματάκια alarm, και μάλλον θα το κάνω.

Eyxaristv

----------


## ALTAiR

Λοιπόν,
υπάρχουνε και άλλες 2 λύσεις.

Λύση 1. Βάζεις ip camera μέσα και μέσω inet την παρακολουθείς. Έξω αφού επιμένεις για εκφοβισμό βάζεις dummy κάμερες.

Λύση 2. Δε βάζεις τίποτα, η συμμορία στην περιοχή θα είναι μία, μπηκε δε βρήκε τίποτα, δε ξαναμπαίνει έτσι κι αλλιώς. Το αφήνεις ως έχει και μάλιστα για να μη σου κάνουνε και ζημιές αφήνεις πάντα μια πόρτα ξεκλείδωτη!!!

Αυτά

----------


## darengr

@rpmz: ευχαριστώ, είναι μία "δροσερή" εικόνα τμήματος του κόλπου από το σπίτι, είμαι στα 170 μέτρα από τη θάλασσα. Είναι η ελάχιστη υπηρεσία που μπορώ να δώσω κι εγώ στο δίκτυο, λίγο χάζι!.. μιας και δεν υπάρχει ακόμη μόνιμο pc στο σπίτι. Δυστυχώς δε μου περίσσευε περιστρεφόμενη και έβαλα μία απλή. Στόχο έχω και κάποιο bb link με κοντινή περιοχή, αν βρεθεί κάποιος, δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω κόσμο προσωπικά στο δίκτυο, να αναβαθμιστώ κι εγώ, να πάρω και τις διευθύνσεις μου, να βοηθήσω και άλλους, λόγω θέσης, να μπουν στο δίκτυο.

@papashark: Πάντως εγώ έχω καλή εμπειρία με τις Levelone, wcs/fcs 2060/1060 αντίστοιχα, και με ήχο. Τις δουλεύω 2 χρόνια σε αλυσίδα καταστημάτων, σε συνδιασμό με αναλογικές σταθερές και dvr έως 16 αναλογικές στο κουτί (pc), έτσι πιστεύω έχω καλύψει όλες τις ανάγκες, και τις παίρνω (τώρα που ανέβηκαν με την κρίση) γύρω στα 200-250 τη μία. Ρυθμίζεται αναλυτικά και το bandwidth που στέλνουν. Δεν είναι πολλά για αυτά που δίνουν, φυσικά εννοείται πως ο εχθρός του καλού είναι το καλύτερο, αλλά υπάρχει πάντα και ο προϋπολογισμός (budget). Και είχα κάλυψη εγγύησης με αντικατάσταση με νέα, όταν χρειάσθηκε!

και στο φίλο που ξεκίνησε το θέμα: κάθε επιπλέον εξοπλισμός, κάθε καλώδιο, ανταπτοράκι, τροφοδοτικό, access point, κλπ συνιστά ένα σημείο πιθανής βλάβης. Όσο λιγότερα, τόσο καλύτερα. Μη ξεχάσεις να συνδέσεις κάθε κάμερα (συνήθως 12 βολτ) σε δική της ασφάλεια, θα συμφωνεί κι ο gjp νομίζω, που είναι και κατ' επάγγελμα αρμόδιος. 

μφχ Δημήτρης

----------


## GJP

> Δημοσίευσηαπό denlinux την Τρί Απρ 21, 2009 8:51 pm
> ΑΑΑΑΑ και χωρις κουκουλα να μπουνε .....
> Τους ειναι δυσκολο μαζι με τα αλλα πραγματα που βουτανε να παρουν και το καταγραφικο......
> 
> και να μεινεις χωρις στοιχεια


ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟΟΟΟΟ .μην το γελας καθολου 




> Έχω βρει λύσεις -κατά 90%*- ασύρματου συναγερμού της κορυφαίας εταιρίας, Paradox.


Δυο εταιρειες παιζουν σε ασυρματα συστηματα συναγερμου χωρις προβληματα ADEMCO ,CADXX

Την λυση να κανεις μια ασφαλεια κλοπης σε καποια ασφαλιστικη εταιρεια την εχεις σκεφτει?

----------


## mojiro

πείτε ότι θέλετε... τα εξοχικά τα ανοίγουν όπως και να έχει ότι ώρα τους έρθει...

όσο πιο απομακρυσμένο από τον πολιτισμό τόσο πιο εύκολος στόχος...

----------


## denlinux

Τουλαχιστον να βαλει εστω συναγερμο καλυτερα απο το τιποτα.Ξεχνα τις καμερες.Οι καμερες ειναι πιο πολυ για παρακολουθηση χωρου(πχ επιχειρηση, ή να επιβλεπεις τους εργαζομενους)δεν ειναι προστασια σε σπιτι.
.....
Και να τον <πιασει> τον ληστη η καμερα τι θα κανεις.?θα πας το βιντεο στην αστυνομια και....?Νομιζεις θα βρεις ακρη.?

*Το θεμα σου δεν ειναι να πιασεις τον ληστη.Το θεμα ειναι να μην διαρυξει το σπιτι σου*.Και αυτο γινεται μονο με συναγερμο.Θα βαλεις 2 εξωτερικες σειρηνες και μια εσωτερικη.Θα παγιδευσεις ολο το σπιτι με ρανταρακια και παγιδες.Θα συνδεθεις σε κεντρο ληψης σηματων και το πολυ πολυ να βαλεις πανω στα κεραμια ή στην ταρατσα εναν ιστο με εναν φαρο πανω πανω ο οποιος θα συνδεθει στο κεντρο(πινακας ελεγχου συναγερμου)και μολις γινει η παραβιασει θα χτυπανε οι σειρηνες σαν τρελες (και οι 3) και θα αναψει και ο φαρος.

Μονο ετσι ασφαλιζεται το εξοχικο

----------


## mojiro

τα ... εξοχικά του denlinux  ::   ::   ::

----------


## denlinux

αχααααα ξεχασες τον φαρο.  ::

----------


## enaon

> 1. Συναγερμός _επαναλαμβάνω_ μόνο ασύρματος της Paradox, Ademco (μόνο από εταιρία Security με δικό τους installation. Καμία εταιρία δε μου το δίνει να κάνω εγκατάσταση εγώ) ή της Sigma (δεν κάνω διαφήμιση. Απλώς είναι οι μόνες εταιρίες που έχω δει με ασύρματα συστήματα εκτός των κινέζικων) P.S. Έχω "εμπειρία" από συναγερμούς αφού στο -κυρίως- σπίτι έχω βάλει συναγερμό ενσύρματο, αφού είχε καλωδίωση, μόνος μου. Τον προγραμμάτισα κλπ. 
> Εννοείται, καρτελίτσες αυτοκόλλητες σε 10 διαφορετικά σημεία, είτε της εταιρίας με το Κ.Λ.Σ. (αν βάλω) είτε δικά μου (ναι τρομάρα μου  , σα χόμπυ κάνω το γραφίστα  )


Δές και τον oasis της jablotron. Είναι σε λογικές τιμές και είναι λίγο πιό advanced. Έχει rfid στα keypads, έχει μάτια κίνησης με ενσωματωμένη κάμερα και flash που βγάζουν φωτογραφίες, το gsm module του λειτουργεί σαν fct, γενικά είναι καλή περίπτωση.

----------


## GJP

> Δημοσίευσηαπό denlinux την Σάβ Μάιος 02, 2009 4:24 pm
> Τουλαχιστον να βαλει εστω συναγερμο καλυτερα απο το τιποτα.Ξεχνα τις καμερες.Οι καμερες ειναι πιο πολυ για παρακολουθηση χωρου(πχ επιχειρηση, ή να επιβλεπεις τους εργαζομενους)δεν ειναι προστασια σε σπιτι.
> .....
> Και να τον <πιασει> τον ληστη η καμερα τι θα κανεις.?θα πας το βιντεο στην αστυνομια και....?Νομιζεις θα βρεις ακρη.?
> 
> Το θεμα σου δεν ειναι να πιασεις τον ληστη.Το θεμα ειναι να μην διαρυξει το σπιτι σου.Και αυτο γινεται μονο με συναγερμο.Θα βαλεις 2 εξωτερικες σειρηνες και μια εσωτερικη.Θα παγιδευσεις ολο το σπιτι με ρανταρακια και παγιδες.Θα συνδεθεις σε κεντρο ληψης σηματων και το πολυ πολυ να βαλεις πανω στα κεραμια ή στην ταρατσα εναν ιστο με εναν φαρο πανω πανω ο οποιος θα συνδεθει στο κεντρο(πινακας ελεγχου συναγερμου)και μολις γινει η παραβιασει θα χτυπανε οι σειρηνες σαν τρελες (και οι 3) και θα αναψει και ο φαρος.
> 
> Μονο ετσι ασφαλιζεται το εξοχικο
> Rest in peace Microsoft....


Σωστος + 1

----------


## gvaf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Thundercats
> 
> 
> 1. Συναγερμός _επαναλαμβάνω_ μόνο ασύρματος της Paradox, Ademco (μόνο από εταιρία Security με δικό τους installation. Καμία εταιρία δε μου το δίνει να κάνω εγκατάσταση εγώ) ή της Sigma (δεν κάνω διαφήμιση. Απλώς είναι οι μόνες εταιρίες που έχω δει με ασύρματα συστήματα εκτός των κινέζικων) P.S. Έχω "εμπειρία" από συναγερμούς αφού στο -κυρίως- σπίτι έχω βάλει συναγερμό ενσύρματο, αφού είχε καλωδίωση, μόνος μου. Τον προγραμμάτισα κλπ. 
> Εννοείται, καρτελίτσες αυτοκόλλητες σε 10 διαφορετικά σημεία, είτε της εταιρίας με το Κ.Λ.Σ. (αν βάλω) είτε δικά μου (ναι τρομάρα μου  , σα χόμπυ κάνω το γραφίστα  )
> 
> 
> Δές και τον oasis της jablotron. Είναι σε λογικές τιμές και είναι λίγο πιό advanced. Έχει rfid στα keypads, έχει μάτια κίνησης με ενσωματωμένη κάμερα και flash που βγάζουν φωτογραφίες, το gsm module του λειτουργεί σαν fct, γενικά είναι καλή περίπτωση.


Σωτήρη έχεις κανένα ενημερωτικό για αυτούς ?

----------


## nc

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Δές και τον oasis της jablotron. Είναι σε λογικές τιμές και είναι λίγο πιό advanced. Έχει rfid στα keypads, έχει μάτια κίνησης με ενσωματωμένη κάμερα και flash που βγάζουν φωτογραφίες, το gsm module του λειτουργεί σαν fct, γενικά είναι καλή περίπτωση.
> 
> 
> Σωτήρη έχεις κανένα ενημερωτικό για αυτούς ?


http://www.jablotron.cz/oasis/en/

http://www.jablocom.com/products-eye-02.php

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gvaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> ...


Το μάτι που μου άρεσε είναι το ja-84p ( http://www.jablotron.cz/oasis/en/index.html#detektory ) το οποίο έχει και καμερούλα μέσα. Τα φέρνει μία εταιρία στην κατεχάκη-αλίμου, και έχει όλα τα μοντέλα να τα δείς απο κοντά. Έχω και εγώ βέβαια τον κατάλογο και τις τιμές, οπότε μπορώ αν θές να στα στείλω.

----------


## ngia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhpKaK93-XA

----------


## gvaf

OK thanks
Μίλησα μαζί τους για τα σχετικά..
Πολύ συμπαθητικά μηχανάκια και μεγάλη γκάμα.

----------


## Thundercats

Καλησπέρα, 

κατέληξα σε συναγερμό Paradox ασύρματο. Το εγκατέστησα/προγραμμάτισμα και παίζει τζιτζι. Άψογα!

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!!..
Βtw, για στειλε μια τον τιμοκαταλογο της Jablotron.

Thank you all!

----------


## Thundercats

Πρόσφατα εδώ και 2 βδομάδες, παρείγγηλα και εγκατέστησα *μονος μου και με επιτυχια* συστηματάκι κλειστού κυκλώματος με 8 σχετικά φθηνές (από 45 εσωτερικού χώρου εώς 90 εξωτερικού) όλα υπέρυθρα και καταγραφικό 8 που μεταδίδει και καταγράφει σε κίνηση. Πέρασα τροφοδοσία και video μέσω baloon>utp και με λίγες τρύπες και ολα ομορφα και ωραία, τα κατέληξα όλα δίπλα στο συναγερμό. Τα καλώδια εξωτερικών καμερών τα πέρασα μέσα από χώμα (σκαφτά) ως επί το πλειστον και έχω περιμετρική παρακολούθηση σε συνεργασία με συναγερμό. Έδωσα και μία έξοδο του καταγραφικού σαν ρελέ στο συναγερμό, και όταν εντοπιστεί κίνηση, ενεργοποιείται ο συναγερμός. Φυσικά για τις εξωτερικές κάμερες, όρισα χαμηλο sensitivity για να μην ενοχλούνται οι κάμερες από γάτες,φύλλα κλπ κλπ και να εντοπίζει πραγματική κίνηση. Το σύστημα δουλεύει άψογα.

Το κλειστό κύκλωμα το προμηθεύτικα από www.emimikos.gr, εξαιρετικό κατάστημα!

----------


## gvaf

Έχω πάρει πολλές φορές πράγματα από το MIMIKO (όχι κοτόπουλα) και είναι σωστός (και στην εγγύηση του) .

----------

